

ACTA Slouches On, Final within 6 Months - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/07/acta-slouches-on-will-be-final-within-6-months.ars

======
aristus
"And what rough beast, its hour come round at last, Slouches towards Bethlehem
to be born?"

